# Do pigeons get traits from their parents??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

HI, this is pigeonkeeper!! i was wondering if pigeons get traits by their parent's because my baby pigeon is starting act aggressive just like his dad!! and do male pigeons only attack for no reason. because he acts just like his dad and his voice is becoming very low, and he sound's like a duck!! what's up?? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yes, they can take on the characetrisitics of their parents, however, I had a youngster who was aggressive from 18 to 22 days of age, and it was easy to tell he was a boy. He pecked at me and wing slapped and even tried to roo-koo and do circle dances......it was amazing. BUT he took after his mom-she is aggressive, because his dad is a wimp on being territorial and claiming his own cubby.

His voice is changing because he is maturing (at the teenage stage) and that is why he sounds like a duck. I have also had a few aggressive babies, that turned out to be hens.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, his dad is very territorial and fights whenever the other pigeons go into his house!! very interesting!! Thanks!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Genes*

ITS All In The Genes And The Baby Gets Half Of His Genes From Each Parent. George


----------

